

Autodesk Shifts R&D Budget Toward the Cloud - forgotAgain
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-11-01/autodesk-shifts-industry-leading-r-d-budget-toward-the-cloud.html

======
forgotAgain
Discusses changes over the past few years in several large corporate R&D
budgets.

